
Why you should contribute to Open Source - r11t
http://shalinsays.blogspot.com/2009/10/why-you-should-contribute-to-open.html
======
daleharvey
shouldnt be new to most people, but worth repeating

~~~
RiderOfGiraffes
FWIW, I agree that it's a thought-provoking and interesting article that
deserves to be well known. However, it's not only not new, but it was posted
just 12 days ago:

<http://news.ycombinator.com/item?id=916530>

Still not entirely sure I completely agree with it ...

~~~
r11t
The submission url is the same so I am surprised I was not redirected to the
originally submitted thread.

